# Female sprinters



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Anyone else find some of them really hot? I'm quite liking Carmelita Jeter and Shelly-Ann Fraser tbh. Something about being lean, powerful and fast does something to me :lol: .




























Obviously they look better live, but you get the idea. Anyone else watching the games and not thinking this?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Have you seen some of the bahdonkadonkdonk's on those jamacans!?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Nah, sorry mate.

What was that book called you read to help you pull girls? :lol: You could use it on these girls


----------



## afreeman (Aug 11, 2008)

Got too admit man..I love them

Ever since merlyn ottey of jamiaca was around

My ex girlfriend has a sprinters body..shes black...F--king awesome sight walking around my pad.

I have binned her about 5 times...keep having her back cos of the muscle and walk..

Pussy Whipped!!!


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Nah, sorry mate.
> 
> What was that book called you read to help you pull girls? :lol: You could use it on these girls


Do tell


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Nah, sorry mate.
> 
> What was that book called you read to help you pull girls? :lol: You could use it on these girls


Read a fair few mate. The Game by Neil Strauss is pretty interesting. That should help you out  .


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

they're alright but you'd never challenge one for a race to the chippy


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I like black girls but those three don't do it for me. What was the name of that black he-she bb'er you had a thing for Al? You know, the one that could have snapped you in half? pmsl


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Heineken said:


> I like black girls but those three don't do it for me. What was the name of that black he-she bb'er you had a thing for Al? You know, the one that could have snapped you in half? pmsl


LOL Dayana Cadeau :lol: . Still quite liked her up until a week ago when I heard her speak in an interview - very deep voice lol.

Those pics aren't the best, but when racing they look good. Here's a clip of SAF yesterday: YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Would never date a sprinter.. if she gets out of your grip there's not a chance you ever going to catch her again!!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Fatima Whitbread for me....crack a walnut with her rusty bullet wound.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

afreeman said:


> Got too admit man..I love them
> 
> Ever since merlyn ottey of jamiaca was around
> 
> ...


if i were her..ide tell you to get tae fk!


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

I would let shelly ann fraser see my throbbing python of love anyday.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

lambert said:


> I would let shelly ann fraser see my throbbing python of love anyday.


The sprinting would come in handy then lol :lol: .


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

pea head said:


> Fatima Whitbread for me....crack a walnut with her rusty bullet wound.


She lives in my town(or used to)She looks nothing like when she was competing.Probably 50lbs lighter.Made me wonder if she was taking any "special" vitamins. :whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

saw the winner of last nights womens 100m...thats some junk in the trunk!

not my cup 'o tea but attractive girl none the less

give me the russian pole vaulter any day


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> The sprinting would come in handy then lol :lol: .


Yes she could sprint round to my place for a quick one. I'll teach her how to pole vault.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

PMSl, nice :lol:


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

essexboy said:


> She lives in my town(or used to)She looks nothing like when she was competing.Probably 50lbs lighter.Made me wonder if she was taking any "special" vitamins. :whistling:


heard she got stopped at customs and when searched,they discovered 2lbs of crack in her knickers:tongue:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Peri-shakes -Drayton, is my fav, and shes a brit! watching her now, might have to crack one out later!


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

That carmelta jetta has an awsome body


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Christine Ohuruogu.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

not for me im afraid i go brown but not black black, awesome atheletes but for me not attractive - neva thought id say this but too muscley, i like my women with a lil bit of meat on them say size 8 thats my perfect size ( and happens to be the size of my very own lion ) (g freind) who is juuuust right


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

:thumb :all those more powerful athletes are great , the 400 and 800 women are the bomb too seen a beautiful swede in the 800 fcuk knows what you call her:confused1: but then some of the eastern european women shot putters do it for me too....


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

I prefer the heptathletes


----------

